# Mooer GE200....'Micro Helix'?



## Steinmetzify

Not much info yet, and I can't link pics because Imgur, but here are a couple weird vids...

https://v.qq.com/x/page/p0549ecg66v.html

https://v.qq.com/x/page/e0547k2vk5y.html

No word I can see if it can use external IRs, and there's no loop....but still. Having grabbed a couple of the Micro preamp pedals and liked them, I'd bet this thing could sound good. Knowing Mooer, this thing will be under $300, too. 

Could make for a decent grab and go rig, or someone looking for an entry level modeler that sounds good.

There's a pic on the second banner of the home page. It's tiny!

http://www.mooeraudio.com/?productlist/MicroXiLie1.html

TGP thread with some pics:

https://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?threads/mini-helix-by-moooer.1866370/


----------



## Spinedriver

If I had to guess, I'd say it's probably going to be bit less of a "micro-Helix" and more of a Boss GT-1 level modeller.


----------



## Elric

Spinedriver said:


> If I had to guess, I'd say it's probably going to be bit less of a "micro-Helix" and more of a Boss GT-1 level modeller.


This. Cheap units are cheap units; even if they look pretty. Their other units (including the GE100 which this presumably is followup to) sound astonishingly bad in the demos I'd heard.


----------



## Steinmetzify

From Mooer:

Let me address each of your questions separately

*It uses the same technology [as the Micro Pre Amp Pedals] but we have used different amp models. Amp models sound and feel fantastic!!!*
*Yes you can load in custom IR using the pc software*
*No* power amp modelling
*No* external footswitch or midi control on this unit


----------



## Spinedriver

steinmetzify said:


> From Mooer:
> 
> Let me address each of your questions separately
> 
> *It uses the same technology [as the Micro Pre Amp Pedals] but we have used different amp models. Amp models sound and feel fantastic!!!*
> *Yes you can load in custom IR using the pc software*
> *No* power amp modelling
> *No* external footswitch or midi control on this unit



If those things are true, it does sound like it could be promising. The Atomic Ampli-FireBox is selling for $299 and has IR loading capability but no other effects aside from a little bit of reverb. I think the 'make it or break it' for this will be which amp sims are included. I haven't tried one of the Micro pedals in person, so I can't say either way if they are or aren't as good as, say the amp sims on the Amplifire, Line 6 Pod, etc... However, I'm sure once Ola gets one, he'll be able to make it sound as badass as anything out there.. lol


----------



## Steinmetzify

Dude those Micro preamps are legit...I have the Diezel and the Engl ones and for what they cost they're sort of amazing. The cab sims aren't the best but they're totally usable. 

Depending on what they put into this as far as amp sims I could see picking it up.


----------



## mongey

Id seriously love it if they release a micro IR loader .If it could only load 1 IR I'd be fine with it


----------



## Steinmetzify

mongey said:


> Id seriously love it if they release a micro IR loader .If it could only load 1 IR I'd be fine with it



There's one coming out dude.

Called the Radar...IR loading and power amp modeling.


----------



## FireInside

^That's pretty awesome. I'd definitely be interested.


----------



## FireInside

Damn double post...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If it's basically the Preamp pedals with an IR loader feature, this'll be a killer little unit. Really liked the sound of the 005.


----------



## Steinmetzify

New vid...this is going thru poweramp/cab combo tho...


----------



## jarnozz

I snagged this one of a facebook group I'm in. Pretty tight rhythm sound!
Only 9 seconds long but a snippet in the right direction.
It's the ge 200 going straight into the PA according to the OP of the video.


----------



## lewis

jarnozz said:


> I snagged this one of a facebook group I'm in. Pretty tight rhythm sound!
> Only 9 seconds long but a snippet in the right direction.
> It's the ge 200 going straight into the PA according to the OP of the video.



holy crap

technology is making this an amazing time to be an guitarist!


----------



## lewis

steinmetzify said:


> New vid...this is going thru poweramp/cab combo tho...




whats that white mooer poweramp/rack thing?. Thats what Im interested in!!!


----------



## lewis

their Pitch step whammy pedal looks great too!. Thats new


----------



## mnemonic

lewis said:


> whats that white mooer poweramp/rack thing?. Thats what Im interested in!!!


I tried pausing it when the front panel is shown, but it's too low res to say for sure. I'm also on my phone.

But it looks like it might say 'tube poweramp' on the front. The size would support that, it seems big for a solidstate amp. Also, vents on the top.


----------



## lewis

mnemonic said:


> I tried pausing it when the front panel is shown, but it's too low res to say for sure. I'm also on my phone.
> 
> But it looks like it might say 'tube poweramp' on the front. The size would support that, it seems big for a solidstate amp. Also, vents on the top.



I took a screen grab and boosted contrast so it was easier to read.
It 100% says "Tube Poweramp 20W"

INTERESTING..... this looks great -


----------



## mnemonic

Really cool! 

I have little interest in EL84 poweramps, so I kinda hope they worked out a low wattage with some big bottle tubes. Which would at least be uncommon, as most stuff under around 40 watts tends to be EL84.


----------



## sylcfh

As much as I like the idea of a little power amp, I still use my Randall RD-1 head as a power amp. The loop is instrument level.


----------



## lewis

brand new Ola video including demos of alot of their new pedals incl the GE200



EDIT:
GE200 demo coming later. They sent him the wrong plug haha.

the Friedman preamp pedal going into the radar cab loader, sounding seriously good though. Loads of distortion options there in such compact sizes.
Amazing.


----------



## diagrammatiks

the way they have the blocks set up is really confusing though. does this thing have power amp modeling?
Why are the effects blocks after the amp and ir.


----------



## sylcfh

If the GE200 has all the same preamp models that are in those mini pedals, I'm in.


----------



## lewis

sylcfh said:


> If the GE200 has all the same preamp models that are in those mini pedals, I'm in.


tbh, im thinking the same!!

Then I can let my Bassist use my POD x3live for his tones and use this on my pedalboard \m/


----------



## Spinedriver

diagrammatiks said:


> the way they have the blocks set up is really confusing though. does this thing have power amp modeling?
> Why are the effects blocks after the amp and ir.



From what I understand, it won't have any "power amp" simulation, nor will it have an effects loop which is probably why it won't be very expensive. 

As for the effects blocks being after the amp & cab, it's literally how every other modeller on the market does it. From Line 6 to Amplitube to Bias, all of their signal chains have modulation, delay & reverb after the amp & cab. In many of them, you do have the option to change that around if you want but the way they have it set up is pretty much the standard way of setting up the signal chain.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Spinedriver said:


> From what I understand, it won't have any "power amp" simulation, nor will it have an effects loop which is probably why it won't be very expensive.
> 
> As for the effects blocks being after the amp & cab, it's literally how every other modeller on the market does it. From Line 6 to Amplitube to Bias, all of their signal chains have modulation, delay & reverb after the amp & cab. In many of them, you do have the option to change that around if you want but the way they have it set up is pretty much the standard way of setting up the signal chain.



where does the ir go if there's no power amp simulation tho?


----------



## Spinedriver

diagrammatiks said:


> where does the ir go if there's no power amp simulation tho?


It goes into the "cab" slot. The Digitech GSP1101 has the same function. You open the drop down menu in the pc editor to select a cab and after the list of factory cabs, there are 10 slots where you can load in your own.


----------



## Spinedriver

lewis said:


> tbh, im thinking the same!!
> 
> Then I can let my Bassist use my POD x3live for his tones and use this on my pedalboard \m/



I checked out the online manual and it has the full list of amps & effects. 

http://www.mooeraudio.com/upload/manual/multi_effects/GE200_Manual_EN.pdf

From the looks of it, it does have models of Soldano SLO-100, 5150, Engl Blackmore, Diezel Hagen, etc.. which are (if I'm not mistaken) the same amps used for the pre-amp pedals.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Man that's ambitious as hell....think it'd be sick if it's all those preamps like people are thinking.


----------



## Spinedriver

steinmetzify said:


> Man that's ambitious as hell....think it'd be sick if it's all those preamps like people are thinking.



According to the company, they said that the amp sims in the GE200 are using the same tech they used to make the pre-amp pedals, so it stands to reason that they'd sound the same but then again, you can never trust a press release 100%.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Spinedriver said:


> It goes into the "cab" slot. The Digitech GSP1101 has the same function. You open the drop down menu in the pc editor to select a cab and after the list of factory cabs, there are 10 slots where you can load in your own.



no what i mean is that when they say no power amp modeling...they mean that there isn't a discrete power amp and pre amp block right. All the amps are just that you can't mix and match but there is technically power amp modeling in the amp block that then goes into the ir?

I can plug this direct into the foh mixer without having to plug into a power amp modeler right?


----------



## lewis

any idea on pricing yet?


----------



## mnemonic

Pic of new preamp pedals from TGP. 




The post said Suhr badger, peavey 5150, rectifier, friedman, and more. I'm a sucker for anything Recto so I'd like to give that one a shot.


----------



## Spinedriver

diagrammatiks said:


> no what i mean is that when they say no power amp modeling...they mean that there isn't a discrete power amp and pre amp block right. All the amps are just that you can't mix and match but there is technically power amp modeling in the amp block that then goes into the ir?
> 
> I can plug this direct into the foh mixer without having to plug into a power amp modeler right?



Neither the GSP1101 or Pod X3 have "power amp" modelling & people have been using them live for years. It's really only VST programs & newer gen modellers like Fractal, Kemper, etc.. that have added power amp emulation. Basically it's just another option for tone shaping & the other units work just fine without it.


----------



## lewis

Spinedriver said:


> Neither the GSP1101 or Pod X3 have "power amp" modelling & people have been using them live for years. It's really only VST programs & newer gen modellers like Fractal, Kemper, etc.. that have added power amp emulation. Basically it's just another option for tone shaping & the other units work just fine without it.


not to mention if people DO want some sort of "Poweramp" simulation, then you can buy the excellent Torpedo CAB instead of the Mooer Radar, and have Cab IR,s and poweramp simulation going direct, plus even an EQ built in that way instead.

I have the CAB already so If I wanted a real quick small board rig, I could get this mooer GE200 and hopefully it has every preamp they sell, included in its sounds running into the CAB > DI Box > P.A
job done.

Literally 3 pedals if you include the new Line 6 G10 into the equation (I love the thing)


----------



## Rex

Hey, here´s another video from the same guy, now he´s playing through some high gain presets


----------



## lewis

Rex said:


> Hey, here´s another video from the same guy, now he´s playing through some high gain presets



the Marshall lead tone was nice.

Everything seems abit muffled to me but that could be the IRs

I really want to hear it into a real cab and or live through a proper P.A before casting judgements.
Seems even the Powerstage 170 could partner it perfectly too.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Man depending on pricing this could be a game changer. 

I’d use any of those tones depending on feel.


----------



## diagrammatiks

It will be around 299


----------



## lewis

steinmetzify said:


> Man depending on pricing this could be a game changer.
> 
> I’d use any of those tones depending on feel.



Im starting to think that too tbh. Their preamp pedals sound amazing to my ears. Ola's demo of the friedman one etc on the demo i posted at the top of the page, sounded great at thats just camera Mic



diagrammatiks said:


> It will be around 299



that would be a steal really. Its going to sound better than the Line 6 Pod HD pro amp sounds imo (however jury is still out) and I prefer its compact size and housing to the HD500.

The only downside is no effects loop however normally I dont use pedals with these all in one units so I wont need one anyway.


----------



## Steinmetzify

lewis said:


> Im starting to think that too tbh. Their preamp pedals sound amazing to my ears. Ola's demo of the friedman one etc on the demo i posted at the top of the page, sounded great at thats just camera Mic
> 
> 
> 
> that would be a steal really. Its going to sound better than the Line 6 Pod HD pro amp sounds imo (however jury is still out) and I prefer its compact size and housing to the HD500.
> 
> The only downside is no effects loop however normally I dont use pedals with these all in one units so I wont need one anyway.



Have the 009 and the 001, and they feel and sound awesome. Built in cabs are totally usable and they sound great with external IRs too. 

This thing could be the poor man’s AxeFx. I’d be interested to hear this thing compared to an Axe or Kemper for sure.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I hope they don't have the volume issue the preamp pedals had. Had to ditch mine because of how quiet it was.


----------



## lewis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I hope they don't have the volume issue the preamp pedals had. Had to ditch mine because of how quiet it was.


ah really. Yeah that blows.
I guess me having the Torpedo as discussed earlier then, could be a godsend. That has a overall volume booster by I think 20DB if needed when using the Poweramp simulation.


----------



## exo

Rex said:


> Hey, here´s another video from the same guy, now he´s playing through some high gain presets


there was not a single unusable preset in that batch. Impressed......


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

If the pedal uses the same quality as the pedals then that would be very impressive. This comparison video is quite good (Mooer 5153 vs. Peavey 5150).


----------



## Xaios

Subbed, this definitely interests me.


----------



## rahnvu

Waiting impatiently for Ola's video...!


----------



## Rizzo

AkiraSpectrum said:


> If the pedal uses the same quality as the pedals then that would be very impressive. This comparison video is quite good (Mooer 5153 vs. Peavey 5150).


I personally never believe this kind of comparisons. Could be the typical case of "getting the amp to sound as bad as its imitation" just to get the wow factor.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ola has his hands on one right now, apparently.


----------



## Spinedriver

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ola has his hands on one right now, apparently.



He showed it in the Radar Cab Simulator pedal video but apparently they sent him the wrong power supply for it. He just has to wait for them to send him a new one.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Spinedriver said:


> He showed it in the Radar Cab Simulator pedal video but apparently they sent him the wrong power supply for it. He just has to wait for them to send him a new one.



Pretty sure the power supply issue was related to the GE200, not the Radar.
Here is his review of the Radar, which looks/sounds awesome:


----------



## lewis

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Pretty sure the power supply issue was related to the GE200, not the Radar.
> Here is his review of the Radar, which looks/sounds awesome:



it does look and sound great but one thing I thought was abit odd, was he was almost acting like its a brand new concept?.

I mean the Torpedo CAB which does all this and more than the radar (Real time mic placements on IRs etc) and can store way more custom IRS than the Radar does, has been out for years now?.

Wonder why he never demo'd one of those etc. Money is hardly an issue either i.e "well the CAB is too expensive".
because look at the other gear Ola owns, uses and has demo'd before.


----------



## Rizzo

^I think the thought was directed to its super compact size (plus price point). Apart from that, it's actually nothing new.


----------



## lewis

Rizzo said:


> ^I think the thought was directed to its super compact size (plus price point). Apart from that, it's actually nothing new.



Just abit odd when he was saying that now he is going to have to use it on his pedal board for gigs, as though he has never considered doing this before?.
Made me assume he was implying he hadnt thought to do it before, because until now there had been no such product.


----------



## Rizzo

He probably just never felt the need, and-or never had such a tiny solution available...


----------



## lewis

Rizzo said:


> He probably just never felt the need, and-or never had such a tiny solution available...


you are making it seem like the Torpedo CAB is as big as an amp head.

its no different in size to pedals like the empress effects etc.

Anyway yeah maybe he only considers micro pedals. Each to their own.


----------



## Unleash The Fury

Let me get this straight. You can theoretically make a shitty crate cab with shitty speakers sound like a v30 loaded mesa cab with this pedal? 

At first i was thinking, wow with these two pedals you dont need an amp head and/or a speaker cab to play gigs. But then i thought, well where is the sound going to come out from then? Ah, you do need at least need a cab, obviously. Right? But then i thought, oh well maybe you would just plug it into the venues PA. So thats pretty damn cool then if that is in fact how it would work. And it wouldnt look anymore strange then people who play live through their kemper with no amp/cab behind them.


----------



## Smoked Porter

lewis said:


> you are making it seem like the Torpedo CAB is as big as an amp head.
> 
> its no different in size to pedals like the empress effects etc.
> 
> Anyway yeah maybe he only considers micro pedals. Each to their own.


Not as big as a head, but it's not really a small pedal either. And on the price thing, Torpedo Cab may inexpensive for him, but not necessarily for his audience. In that sense the Radar is a breakthrough, given the affordability and size. I think you might be reading a little too much into his (speaking) tone


----------



## lewis

Smoked Porter said:


> Not as big as a head, but it's not really a small pedal either. And on the price thing, Torpedo Cab may inexpensive for him, but not necessarily for his audience. In that sense the Radar is a breakthrough, given the affordability and size. *I think you might be reading a little too much into his (speaking) tone*




I think you maybe right haha


----------



## Smoked Porter

overthinking things is half the point of this forum anyway.


----------



## Mike

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I hope they don't have the volume issue the preamp pedals had. Had to ditch mine because of how quiet it was.



Kinda OT, but what exactly is the volume issue you're referencing with the mini pedals? I've been interested in picking one up and have not heard about this.


----------



## Spinedriver

I think another aspect of it is that the Mooer pedals were given to him to review. I'm sure if Two Notes gave him a bunch of gear, he'd do demos for them as well but I doubt if Mooer would appreciate him using a demo of their pedal to say someone else's product is better.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mike said:


> Kinda OT, but what exactly is the volume issue you're referencing with the mini pedals? I've been interested in picking one up and have not heard about this.



Compared to my other preamp pedals (ISP Theta, AMT F-1), the Mooer 005 was REALLY quiet. Even dimed the pedal couldn't keep up with my ISP Theta in terms of volume.


----------



## Steinmetzify

15% off preorder until 11/01.....$255 all in. I snagged it

https://reverb.com/item/6945985-mooer-ge-200-multi-effect-floor-board-pedal-packed-with-features


----------



## rahnvu

No ordering from reverb for me... Christ!


----------



## Xaios

steinmetzify said:


> 15% off preorder until 11/01.....$255 all in. I snagged it
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/6945985-mooer-ge-200-multi-effect-floor-board-pedal-packed-with-features


Ugh, that Canadian Dollar is not treating me well, and no preorder discount for me on top of that. Can't pull the trigger on that right now.


----------



## Steinmetzify

rahnvu said:


> No ordering from reverb for me... Christ!
> 
> View attachment 56928





Xaios said:


> Ugh, that Canadian Dollar is not treating me well, and no preorder discount for me on top of that. Can't pull the trigger on that right now.



Damn you guys, that blows...


----------



## lewis

steinmetzify said:


> 15% off preorder until 11/01.....$255 all in. I snagged it
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/6945985-mooer-ge-200-multi-effect-floor-board-pedal-packed-with-features


I expect full ola style video review haha.
Congrats dude. These look great and thats a killer price.


----------



## Spinedriver

Xaios said:


> Ugh, that Canadian Dollar is not treating me well, and no preorder discount for me on top of that. Can't pull the trigger on that right now.



Cheapest I found was from Mooer Canada & their price is $380 w/ free shipping. With all of the pedals & plugins I have now though, I may just wait until a used one pops up somewhere or one of the units I have dies because that's a fair bit of cash for something that won't be all that different from what I already have.

http://mooeraudio.ca/product/mooer-ge-200-amp-modeling-multi-effect-processor/


----------



## Soya

steinmetzify said:


> 15% off preorder until 11/01.....$255 all in. I snagged it
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/6945985-mooer-ge-200-multi-effect-floor-board-pedal-packed-with-features



Bummer that the US listing on there doesn't have the discount code. Guess I can wait a little longer.


----------



## lewis




----------



## Tisca




----------



## hvdh

Interesting, very interesting.
And for €250 It would be UTTER interesting
A modeler for 10% of a new Snax II: LMFAO

So glad I sold the Ractal Snax stuff!


----------



## rahnvu

I am sortof impressed. I wish he had gone through more amp models. 
Should we be sceptical to the fact that he didn't?

I am confuse.


----------



## Metropolis

Nice little unit and price is good for what it is, but otherwise not impressed, sounds almost like Pod XT.


----------



## Elric

Metropolis said:


> Nice little unit and price is good for what it is, but otherwise not impressed, sounds almost like Pod XT.


+1. A nice budget thing. Cab support is nice. Amp tones here are substandard when compared to other units; but this is a cheap box and they are not _horrible_... Sort like a Zoom GFX707 for the new generation.


----------



## lewis

Metropolis said:


> Nice little unit and price is good for what it is, but otherwise not impressed, sounds almost like Pod XT.


in that case i would rather use the pod. At least it has the big bottom


----------



## Unleash The Fury

That drum machine sounded corny as hell. Also i already have the GT100 for 4cm clean effects so i see no reason really to get this as an upgrade. Although it did have the powerball sim so it seems like its more geared towards metal


----------



## mnemonic

lewis said:


> in that case i would rather use the pod. At least it has the big bottom



Big bottom da bes


----------



## lewis

Unleash The Fury said:


> *That drum machine sounded corny as hell*. Also i already have the GT100 for 4cm clean effects so i see no reason really to get this as an upgrade. Although it did have the powerball sim so it seems like its more geared towards metal


you know full well Ola thought the same by the video haha. You could tell by his expressions.

He just didnt want to say "Well this sounds like shit" because they keep sending him free stuff haha.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

Well that's the thing, we now know it can get Ola's type of tone. 

Am looking forward to a more in depth vid that'll hopefully showcase some more crunch/hi-gain tones.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

lol sounds like the Line 6 Floor Pod I had.


----------



## Unleash The Fury

lewis said:


> you know full well Ola thought the same by the video haha. You could tell by his expressions.
> 
> He just didnt want to say "Well this sounds like shit" because they keep sending him free stuff haha.



Yes i saw his expression and i said the same thing to myself lol.


----------



## Unleash The Fury

lewis said:


> you know full well Ola thought the same by the video haha. You could tell by his expressions.
> 
> He just didnt want to say "Well this sounds like shit" because they keep sending him free stuff haha.



Edit: double post
Yes i saw his expression and i said the same thing to myself lol.


----------



## Xaios

The "Ola" overdriven tones sounded like hot garbage, but the others weren't too shabby.


----------



## Zalbu

This looks pretty neat, but how likely is it that it would actually be an upgrade from a Digitech GSP1101? I'm almost tempted to get one for the expression pedal alone, I like having the integrated pedal because it's less clutter and less stuff to bring when you move it to different places.


----------



## Spinedriver

Zalbu said:


> This looks pretty neat, but how likely is it that it would actually be an upgrade from a Digitech GSP1101? I'm almost tempted to get one for the expression pedal alone, I like having the integrated pedal because it's less clutter and less stuff to bring when you move it to different places.



I have a GSP1101 and aside from it being a floor pedal & has a looper, I wouldn't sell it to get one. That being said, if mt GSP died, I'd say it'd probably be a toss up between getting one of these or an Ampli-FireBox rather than trying to track down another GSP.


----------



## BlueTrident

I'm really tempted by this unit but I'm gonna wait until there are comparison videos with the GE200 Vs the Atomic Amplifire, Helix, Headrush, Ax8, Kemper, AxeFX 2, etc...


----------



## Soya

Yep, gotta make sure this $300 pedal can keep up with those affordable Kempers and axe fx's.


----------



## lewis

Soya said:


> Yep, gotta make sure this $300 pedal can keep up with those affordable Kempers and axe fx's.


hahaha this!!

Im going to make a bold statement here but I believe it to be mostly true.

If anyone has a decent poweramp to run any modeller into (including a Kemper) you would get mostly identical results.
I bet this Mooer unit would sound amazing being powered by a tube poweramp. So suddenly the "gap" between units and their prices becomes "mooet"


----------



## mnemonic

lewis said:


> hahaha this!!
> 
> Im going to make a bold statement here but I believe it to be mostly true.
> 
> If anyone has a decent poweramp to run any modeller into (including a Kemper) you would get mostly identical results.
> I bet this Mooer unit would sound amazing being powered by a tube poweramp. So suddenly the "gap" between units and their prices becomes "mooet"



Very true, even pod xt's sound cool into a tube poweramp and that tech has to be approaching 15 years or so. 

Preamp modeling is here and has been for a long time, even a lot of analog solidstate preamps sound great, look at AMT and all those other preamp pedals. 

The mooer mini preamps get great reviews, and this tech I assume is the same thing. 

If anyone is going to make a low cost but great sounding modeller, it very well could be the Chinese. The guitar gear industry there has come a long way in the last several years. Not long ago all they did was lower quality rip offs of existing tech. A lot of Chinese companies are still doing that, but this is a bit different since from what I understand, they don't appear to be just ripping someone else's code. 

Who knows, maybe in 5 years Mooer or some other Chinese company will make the best sounding modellers available


----------



## lewis

mnemonic said:


> Very true, even pod xt's sound cool into a tube poweramp and that tech has to be approaching 15 years or so.
> 
> Preamp modeling is here and has been for a long time, even a lot of analog solidstate preamps sound great, look at AMT and all those other preamp pedals.
> 
> The mooer mini preamps get great reviews, and this tech I assume is the same thing.
> 
> If anyone is going to make a low cost but great sounding modeller, it very well could be the Chinese. The guitar gear industry there has come a long way in the last several years. Not long ago all they did was lower quality rip offs of existing tech. A lot of Chinese companies are still doing that, but this is a bit different since from what I understand, they don't appear to be just ripping someone else's code.
> 
> Who knows, maybe in 5 years Mooer or some other Chinese company will make the best sounding modellers available



I seriously need to try the X3/Podfarm stuff through a poweramp/real cab!!!.
I never have and I imagine that Big Bottom would sound amazing through my V30/K100 4x12. Like you say, that stuff is old as heck now but would still slay through a real cab.

Old stuffs shortcomings was always the poweramp simulation and especially the cabinet sounds. If you take those two things out of the equation, you are left with great preamp stuff into real quality poweramp/real cabs which of course will sound great.

Im yet to try anything from Mooer but they look and sound great in all demos


----------



## mnemonic

lewis said:


> I seriously need to try the X3/Podfarm stuff through a poweramp/real cab!!!.
> I never have and I imagine that Big Bottom would sound amazing through my V30/K100 4x12. Like you say, that stuff is old as heck now but would still slay through a real cab.
> 
> Old stuffs shortcomings was always the poweramp simulation and especially the cabinet sounds. If you take those two things out of the equation, you are left with great preamp stuff into real quality poweramp/real cabs which of course will sound great.
> 
> Im yet to try anything from Mooer but they look and sound great in all demos


 
I have an old toneport with the whole pod farm thing and all models, and a lot of the models I didn't like back in the day through the cab sims sound pretty good into my Fryette 2/50/2 > Zilla 2x12. Big bottom is especially awesome. 

I toyed around with buying an old XT or X3 on eBay just for fun, but after I tried the helix demo (L6 Badonk was basically a better Big Bottom), I think I'd rather just wait until the used price of the Helix LT floorboards drops a bit. I think if I can get one for £500 that would be fair.


----------



## wakjob

Looks like a solid nicely built unit.

3rd party IR is worth it right there.


----------



## Spinedriver

While the amp sims may be close in quality to the more expensive units, I wouldn't go so far as to say that this'll be a 'game changer' by any stretch of the imagination. For people that would like the sounds of a Kemper or Helix but can't afford them, this will definitely be a nice option. As for gigging, studio recording, etc... I don't think the higher end processors have much to worry about. For one, the GE200 only has 2 outputs. No XLR, no fx loop, no midi and who knows if there will even be any updates that will add extra amps & effects. 
I agree that for $300 U.S. it looks like it's going to be a pretty decent sounding unit but for people (like myself) who have a number of pedals that belong in an effects loop (like the loop of a GSP1101), they're pretty much useless with this. If I had nothing but an amp and one or two pedals, I'd easily pick this over anything from Zoom, Boss or Line6.


----------



## Shask

While this does look like a cool unit, I struggle understanding why people are going crazy over it vs. a $300 Digitech, Zoom, or Boss unit. The RP360, G3n, and GT-1 can do much of the same stuff, and have been around longer.


----------



## mnemonic

Shask said:


> While this does look like a cool unit, I struggle understanding why people are going crazy over it vs. a $300 Digitech, Zoom, or Boss unit. The RP360, G3n, and GT-1 can do much of the same stuff, and have been around longer.



The mini preamp pedals got hyped and people seemed to like them, and this is the new product from a now-hyped brand. 

If someone was looking to buy three of the preamp pedals this I guess would be a good unit to consider, depending on their requirements.


----------



## moltenmetalburn

mnemonic said:


> The mini preamp pedals got hyped and people seemed to like them, and this is the new product from a now-hyped brand.
> 
> If someone was looking to buy three of the preamp pedals this I guess would be a good unit to consider, depending on their requirements.




Exactly my situation. I had three micro and loved them. I use tube power amps. I Sold one micro off and preordered this. I 

Held onto my favorite micros in case they are better somehow and also because they are great tiny backups.

No brainer for me.


----------



## jarnozz

If I really dig it I will just make a dedicated tube power amp for i. Though I'm not ordering before hearing some other players play it.


----------



## shred-o-holic

Shask said:


> While this does look like a cool unit, I struggle understanding why people are going crazy over it vs. a $300 Digitech, Zoom, or Boss unit. The RP360, G3n, and GT-1 can do much of the same stuff, and have been around longer.


Being an owner of an RP 360 and one of a Kemper (traded recently after 4 years) that the 360 has a lot to be desired of with their horrendous cab tones. I am very interested in the Radar coming out and hope it can be an economical yet decent sounding IR recording solution. That might be a lot to ask though at that price point. Ola's video of the GE 200 sounded "OK" to me. I was more impressed with the radar video. We'll see...


----------



## Shask

Yeah, the Radar looks like a very cool product. Making me wonder if if some pedals and one of those would be better than the Axe-FX II in my situation.


----------



## shred-o-holic

I just wasn't using the Kemper anymore as the center of my tone. My clean amp platform pedal board took over as my sound so owning a Kemper as a clean recording option made less sense. My Strymon Sunset OD is the center of my tone for high gain so I am hoping the Radar provides what I need as an extension to my pedal board tone into my DAW. I just need some good sounding IR's at this point with some eq and power amp sim options. The Radar fits the bill on paper. I own a Mooer trescab and it's OK but my Radial JDX Direct Drive blows it away thru studio monitors. So I'm not 100 percent sold on Mooer products as of yet....


----------



## rahnvu

Is the Sunset OD a preamp pedal? Sorry for OT.


----------



## shred-o-holic

It's labelled as an OD but to me it's a two stage distortion pedal. But it's much more in my opinion. It doesn't have a ton of eq controls but it's loaded with a lot of tonal options that sound amazing. I love the thing I started using it into my Kemper and shutting off the amp section for recording/jamming. They don't call it a preamp but it's loaded with amazing feel and tone..


----------



## shred-o-holic

I ordered a Radar BTW lol..


----------



## Elric

Shask said:


> While this does look like a cool unit, I struggle understanding why people are going crazy over it vs. a $300 Digitech, Zoom, or Boss unit. The RP360, G3n, and GT-1 can do much of the same stuff, and have been around longer.


This. It is basically just a new cheap floor pedal. It is pretty. It has all the all-in-one beginner unit boxes ticked. It includes IRs so it should sound better than previous units in cab simulation: for a cheap multifx. It's just the latest inexpensive MFX, each one takes a couple of small steps forward but it is still going to have a bunch of sound/tone compromises for it hitting the price point and having all these features.

Some folks are acting like it is a $1000+ unit for $300. Not happening. Those mini pedal demos and the Ola demo sound like a**. Ola can make a software plugin sound like a wall of Mesas. This sounded cr*p. Looks like an *awesome* option for a Newbie or home practice but hardly the type of unit people who hang out here on the regular and have a ton of gear should be going ape over. People just love cute cheap stuff as near as I can tell and listen with their eyes in the internet age.

Like @mnemonic said, this brand is hyped up right now.


----------



## Soya

Did you really censor the word crap?


----------



## Spinedriver

Elric said:


> This. It is basically just a new cheap floor pedal. It is pretty. It has all the all-in-one beginner unit boxes ticked. It includes IRs so it should sound better than previous units in cab simulation: for a cheap multifx. It's just the latest inexpensive MFX, each one takes a couple of small steps forward but it is still going to have a bunch of sound/tone compromises for it hitting the price point and having all these features.
> 
> Some folks are acting like it is a $1000+ unit for $300. Not happening. Those mini pedal demos and the Ola demo sound like a**. Ola can make a software plugin sound like a wall of Mesas. This sounded cr*p. Looks like an *awesome* option for a Newbie or home practice but hardly the type of unit people who hang out here on the regular and have a ton of gear should be going ape over. People just love cute cheap stuff as near as I can tell and listen with their eyes in the internet age.
> 
> Like @mnemonic said, this brand is hyped up right now.



Like I posted before, the connections are the major thing that the unit is lacking. The two biggest reasons people are excited about the unit are (obviously) the IR loading feature and the other is based on the line of pre amp pedals that Mooer put out that really impressed a lot of people. Mooer has said that the models in the GE200 were made with the same tech they used to make the pre-amp pedals, so as such, why buy 5 or 6 pedals at $100 a piece when you can get more than a dozen for $300.

AMT has a pretty good reputation because of their Legend 2 line of pedals, so just imagine being able to get all of them in one unit for the price of 2. They are by no means 'top of the line' pedals but they sound pretty good for what they are. Same goes for the GE200, it may not be as good or as full-featured as a Helix or HD500 or whatever but it has the potential to sound a LOT better than other offerings from Boss, Zoom or whoever else at the same price point.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Honestly the 5153 pedal I had sounded fantastic. It's just the preamp pedals have issues with volumes. VERY quiet compared to other preamps I've tried. If they rectified the issues, I would legit get this over a POD HD500 or any other budget deal. Will end up being a lot of pedal for the dough.


----------



## Zalbu

The hype is understandable with how well received their micro preamp pedals are, and it's always good for the consumers when more brands that actually make decent products get on the market. I'm just wondering if the GE200 uses the same cab impulses as the Radar and the same modeling tech as the micro preamp pedals, if it does then it'll be a killer unit for the price.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zalbu said:


> The hype is understandable with how well received their micro preamp pedals are, and it's always good for the consumers when more brands that actually make decent products get on the market. I'm just wondering if the GE200 uses the same cab impulses as the Radar and the same modeling tech as the micro preamp pedals, if it does then it'll be a killer unit for the price.



No clue if the IRs are the same as the Radar, but they said the modeling is the same as the preamps.

Honestly wasn't a fan of the stock IR on the preamp pedal, but with a 3rd party impulse it shined. It's why I'm excited for this one, because of the IR loader.


----------



## BMO

Might snag one of these after I get my next guitar! They at least seem interesting enough for me to try out seeing as how all I own is a Peavey 6505+ for band situations and a JST plugin for the computer. Kinda seems like it’d work in a pinch for either if it lives up to the hype!


----------



## marcwormjim

Or save that money toward moving out.


----------



## shred-o-holic

Welp if it's anything like the Radar pedal watch out. Tried the Radar for about an hour last night. Love it!


----------



## stringskippa

220v or 110v? Or is the power adapter compatible with both? Thanks.


----------



## jarnozz

stringskippa said:


> 220v or 110v? Or is the power adapter compatible with both? Thanks.


doesn't matter, you can connect any regular 9V adapter with at least 600 or 700mA. Just check the polarity beforhand


----------



## devastone

I've tried the Koch Powertone preamp pedal (whatever number that is) and it is good, I use a GT-100 direct now because I'm usually running direct and I haven't had the budget to upgrade. The preamps in the GE200 are probably better than the GT, and the effects, at least the meat and potatoes ones I use are probably just as good, but I can't figure out how I would use it live. I usually run the GT in manual mode with channel switching and the ability to turn effects on and off, not sure how I would get through all the sounds I need with just up and down buttons. If it sounds great and had more footswitches and/or MIDI, it might be interesting.


----------



## hvdh

Just ordered one at the Bax-shop with 8% reduction coupon code PAYPAL2017. Have to test this. Sold the digital shit (Ractal SNaxe-fx) long ago but for this price Euro 264,= (and IR loading capabilities I give it a shot.


----------



## marcwormjim

hvdh said:


> Ractal SNaxe-fx



Are you cutting a wrestling promo?


----------



## Soya

Anyone get their hands on one yet? Saw my preorder shipping date got pushed back.


----------



## Spinedriver

For what it's worth, I was reading on another forum that a couple of people got them and promptly returned/sold it because the amp models really aren't as good as the pre-amp pedals. I really only play direct anymore, so I grabbed a Boss GT-1 for about $150 less than a GE200 and when I use an IR loader, the amp sims really don't sound that bad.

Time will tell though because even though units have been shipping, reviews are pretty sparse which generally means it's not good news. By that, I mean that a lot of 'reviewers' (ie: Youtube channels) tend to NOT review something if they don't like it. Bashing products is a good way to get companies to not send you free stuff to demo. So if the amp sims turn out to be more or less the same as a Zoom G3 or Boss GT1, the reviewers may not be in a major rush to give their opinions on it. Then again, it could very well be that they just haven't gotten any units to shoot a demo with yet. I say give it a month or so and if the hype has faded away, there's a pretty good chance that when Mooer said that 'the amp models were made with the same technology that they used to make the pre-amp pedals', they may have been slightly exaggerating.


----------



## PitchShifterMFX




----------



## PitchShifterMFX

who bought and have Mooer GE200 here, anyone?


----------



## Spinedriver

I know there are a few demos out there but I was thinking more in terms of more 'go-to' channels where people look to for in-depth demos (ie: Andertons, Pete Thorn, EytschPi42, etc..) I know Ola made a demo but people didn't seem to be too blown away by it.


----------



## PitchShifterMFX

Spinedriver said:


> I know there are a few demos out there but I was thinking more in terms of more 'go-to' channels where people look to for in-depth demos (ie: Andertons, Pete Thorn, EytschPi42, etc..) I know Ola made a demo but people didn't seem to be too blown away by it.



waiting also for Andertons maybe they dont have in stock


----------



## PitchShifterMFX




----------



## PitchShifterMFX




----------



## PitchShifterMFX




----------



## PitchShifterMFX




----------



## PitchShifterMFX




----------



## hvdh

Thinking to abort this order. Delivery time went from 9 days to 8 weeks. That is to long.


----------



## PitchShifterMFX

hvdh said:


> Thinking to abort this order. Delivery time went from 9 days to 8 weeks. That is to long.



yes limited stock thats why there are few demos and reviews


----------



## ElRay

Elric said:


> ... hardly the type of unit people who hang out here on the regular and have a ton of gear should be going ape over ...


... especially since we're all the same, have the same preferences, finances, needs, wants, retailers (online and brick&mortar), equipment, etc., etc., etc. -- even folks that have accounts, but rarely post and the long time lurkers who never post.


----------



## hvdh

Besides the delay, the non existing Mac Editor was a second major reason to cancel.
Furthermore NAMM 2018 is comming in January so might be better to see if better systems are released then.


----------



## PitchShifterMFX




----------



## rahnvu

PitchShifterMFX said:


>




They didn't seem too impressed, but i actually thought it sounded pretty tootin' good in their video! 

Pulled me right back into interest.


----------



## PitchShifterMFX

rahnvu said:


> They didn't seem too impressed, but i actually thought it sounded pretty tootin' good in their video!
> 
> Pulled me right back into interest.



they unintentionally forgot to mention the IR feature


----------



## Spinedriver

PitchShifterMFX said:


> they unintentionally forgot to mention the IR feature



If you go to around 3:48 of the video, he reads the features from the manual and clearly mentions the ability to add 3rd party Impluse Responses. It's just that outside of music forums and/or people that do a lot of home recording with vst instruments, really know what impulse responses are. Particularly, people that would be looking at a $300 "budget" mfx unit. Units like the GE200, Zoom G3n, etc.. are all marketed towards people interested in using amp modelling/effects pedals but either don't have the money for higher end processors or aren't wanting to invest much in something they may give up on after a few months. The fact that it can load in IRs means absolutely nothing to these people. 

The only people that care about the IR thing are gearheads that probably already have an Axe/Kemper/Helix/Two Notes hardware or just use vst loaders. It's not that the GE200 is a bad unit, it's just that some are making it out to be nearly the same sound quality as a Fractal AX8 when it clearly is not.


----------



## beerandbeards

I don’t care for amp sims but just want a nice multi effect pedal. However I can’t afford $1500. Which unit does everyone feel is good?


----------



## PitchShifterMFX

Spinedriver said:


> If you go to around 3:48 of the video, he reads the features from the manual and clearly mentions the ability to add 3rd party Impluse Responses. It's just that outside of music forums and/or people that do a lot of home recording with vst instruments, really know what impulse responses are. Particularly, people that would be looking at a $300 "budget" mfx unit. Units like the GE200, Zoom G3n, etc.. are all marketed towards people interested in using amp modelling/effects pedals but either don't have the money for higher end processors or aren't wanting to invest much in something they may give up on after a few months. The fact that it can load in IRs means absolutely nothing to these people.
> 
> The only people that care about the IR thing are gearheads that probably already have an Axe/Kemper/Helix/Two Notes hardware or just use vst loaders. It's not that the GE200 is a bad unit, it's just that some are making it out to be nearly the same sound quality as a Fractal AX8 when it clearly is not.



im hoping there is a full demo review about using IR on the GE200 for newbies and first time user of this feature if this unit is geared towards that people


----------



## PitchShifterMFX

beerandbeards said:


> I don’t care for amp sims but just want a nice multi effect pedal. However I can’t afford $1500. Which unit does everyone feel is good?



there still no full demo of effects section , almost all demos are focus on the Amp section, im also still waiting for the all the efx review particularly on the Pitch Shifter and Detune


----------



## rahnvu

Andertons apparently have them in stock before december. Someone buy one plx. 

I am one of the (apparently) few that's looking at this unit because i can't afford the top tier ones. So its either one of these or a used preamp like the e530 or a bugera. Value for money clearly lies with the ge200, and sound wise i dont know of anything that comes close in this price range. Maybe Helix Native, but i dont have studio monitors. Meh.


----------



## PitchShifterMFX

rahnvu said:


> Andertons apparently have them in stock before december. Someone buy one plx.
> 
> I am one of the (apparently) few that's looking at this unit because i can't afford the top tier ones. So its either one of these or a used preamp like the e530 or a bugera. Value for money clearly lies with the ge200, and sound wise i dont know of anything that comes close in this price range. Maybe Helix Native, but i dont have studio monitors. Meh.




yes im still waiting for a demo of all the effects and IR demo as well


----------



## ICSvortex

I should be getting mine mid december 
I think i will do a little review of it when i get it. What do y'all think i should include in the review/demo?


----------



## PitchShifterMFX

ICSvortex said:


> I should be getting mine mid december
> I think i will do a little review of it when i get it. What do y'all think i should include in the review/demo?


can you do and include a review video demo of its Pitch Shifter and Detune, want to know if it has good decent drop tune technology. thanks


----------



## ICSvortex

Thats on my list of the first things to do with it^^
I already found out that there is no digital input for reamping so you'll have to get a reamp box with it... And also there is no way of getting a DI signal out of the main outputs except for if you have it connected with usb and use it as your sound source in the DAW, so you'll have to get a DI box also... But i contacted scotty from mooer about this and he forwarded those suggestions to the techs to maybe include this into upcoming updates, if its poosible.



PitchShifterMFX said:


> can you do and include a review video demo of its Pitch Shifter and Detune, want to know if it has good decent drop tune technology. thanks


----------



## Spinedriver

beerandbeards said:


> I don’t care for amp sims but just want a nice multi effect pedal. However I can’t afford $1500. Which unit does everyone feel is good?



If you don't care for amp sims, a lot depends on how functional you need it to be. Would you like individual pedals to turn effects on and off or just change patches ? By that I mean that with a Boss GT-100, you can change patches but also turn individual effects on & off without having to change the others. With the Boss GT-1, you can only change banks but it's about 1/3 the price of the GT-100. It really does depend on what you need the board to do & how much you have to spend.


----------



## hvdh

Or the Boss MS-3. It even can control your amp ;-)


----------



## PitchShifterMFX




----------



## PitchShifterMFX




----------



## PitchShifterMFX




----------



## shred-o-holic

PitchShifterMFX said:


>




Sounds killer


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## lewis

shred-o-holic said:


> Sounds killer



It does sound killer!.
Can you run out direct with an IR on and into a real cab at the same time like the Kemper/Axe?

Mind you its not really needed. Imagine on a small board, the Ge200 in the middle, the Line 6 G10 to the right of it, and to the left the Seymour Duncan powerstage 170.
Job done. Perfect compact pedalboard with power.


----------



## PitchShifterMFX

Hi friends,GE200 will have a firmware update around Christmas including new CAB & MIC algorithm.RightNow if you feeling the tone are dark in GE200 you can try turn the distance of CAB over 50% see what's happen,just don't care the value and actual MIC distance.another thing is if you want check how's the preamp of GE200,highly recommend just use the AMP model to a real power AMP.HOPE it's helpful....Cheers!

MooerAudio Leo Wang


----------



## mnemonic

I would like to know more about this 20 watt tube poweramp.


----------



## rahnvu

lewis said:


> It does sound killer!.
> Can you run out direct with an IR on and into a real cab at the same time like the Kemper/Axe?
> 
> Mind you its not really needed. Imagine on a small board, the Ge200 in the middle, the Line 6 G10 to the right of it, and to the left the Seymour Duncan powerstage 170.
> Job done. Perfect compact pedalboard with power.


The minimal IO makes it impossible as far as i have seen, but i honestly hope im wrong...!


----------



## rahnvu

mnemonic said:


> I would like to know more about this 20 watt tube poweramp.


Seconded. I think we speak for a majority of people on the forum now. 

So, dear Leo Wang: Tell us more!


----------



## MASS DEFECT

oooooh Mooer is doing Poweramps now huh! I'd like to see a 100W one.


----------



## Shask

mnemonic said:


> I would like to know more about this 20 watt tube poweramp.



You know, I never thought much about it before, but I wonder how hard it would be to make a small 2W~ish poweramp using two 12AX7s as the power tubes.


----------



## mnemonic

Shask said:


> You know, I never thought much about it before, but I wonder how hard it would be to make a small 2W~ish poweramp using two 12AX7s as the power tubes.



Kinda like the Fryette GPDI's poweramp. 

That could be a fun project.


----------



## mnemonic

Shask said:


> You know, I never thought much about it before, but I wonder how hard it would be to make a small 2W~ish poweramp using two 12AX7s as the power tubes.



Kinda like the Fryette GPDI's poweramp. 

That could be a fun project.


----------



## PitchShifterMFX

sorry guys,is NOT add new CAB&MIC,is CHANGE all the CAB&MIC with new algorithms,sorry for my English.


----------



## PitchShifterMFX




----------



## PitchShifterMFX




----------



## rahnvu

PitchShifterMFX said:


>


What am i looking at?


----------



## lewis

PitchShifterMFX said:


>



Does this thing ship with Ola Presets?!?!
Awesome idea if so.


----------



## lewis

rahnvu said:


> What am i looking at?


looks like an Axe FX type software editor to have open and connected to dial in tones with.

................still waiting for the Kemper software *Crickets*


----------



## Spinedriver

lewis said:


> looks like an Axe FX type software editor to have open and connected to dial in tones with.
> 
> ................still waiting for the Kemper software *Crickets*



Seriously !!??! The Kemper doesn't have pc/mac editing software ?? ?


----------



## lewis

Spinedriver said:


> Seriously !!??! The Kemper doesn't have pc/mac editing software ?? ?


......scarily...no!!!

There is a Rig manager which is a way to move profiles around fast and also demo ones online before saving them to the Kemper, but no software to open up your profile and see the full efx chain, amp settings and all that other jazz...


----------



## rahnvu

Im on and off this GE200 train like... Ross & Rachel. 

Bad joke. But yeah now i want it again!


----------



## sandalhat

rahnvu said:


> Im on and off this GE200 train like... Ross & Rachel.
> 
> Bad joke. But yeah now i want it again!



I'm kind of in the same boat, but I have one on the way lol. I think a lot of demos call the built-in IRs OK but I think they are really the main thing holding the unit back. Everyone said the built-in cab emulation in the mini preamp pedals was OK too but I didn't really find them acceptable (cab emulation, the preamp was cool with outside IR). Anyway, hopefully that's the case and this unit will really do all it claims to once it has some high quality IRs loaded.


----------



## rahnvu

sandalhat said:


> I'm kind of in the same boat, but I have one on the way lol. I think a lot of demos call the built-in IRs OK but I think they are really the main thing holding the unit back. Everyone said the built-in cab emulation in the mini preamp pedals was OK too but I didn't really find them acceptable (cab emulation, the preamp was cool with outside IR). Anyway, hopefully that's the case and this unit will really do all it claims to once it has some high quality IRs loaded.



I had the 005 preamp and i totally agree. I think most people who say that these cab sims are ok think of it like "hey, at least it's got a cab sim". Because yeah, it sounded really grim in my ears. Don't remember why i sold it, but it was unrelated to the cab sim.


----------



## PitchShifterMFX

https://soundcloud.com/user-560126239/mooer-ge200-vs-real-amps


----------



## PitchShifterMFX

https://soundcloud.com/henkyb/loudness-tone-ge200


----------



## PitchShifterMFX




----------



## jarnozz

Shask said:


> You know, I never thought much about it before, but I wonder how hard it would be to make a small 2W~ish poweramp using two 12AX7s as the power tubes.


except you would use a 12au7 or 12bh7. 12ax7 is just not cut out for current amplification.
This is a tube amp I made a few months ago and has a 2W push pull output stage with a 12bh7. I think designing a 2watt power amp with this tube would take me a few hours and I might just do that. But with a switchable output stage from 2 to 4 watts.
View media item 417View media item 418View media item 414


----------



## PitchShifterMFX




----------



## mnemonic

jarnozz said:


> except you would use a 12au7 or 12bh7. 12ax7 is just not cut out for current amplification.
> This is a tube amp I made a few months ago and has a 2W push pull output stage with a 12bh7. I think designing a 2watt power amp with this tube would take me a few hours and I might just do that. But with a switchable output stage from 2 to 4 watts.
> View media item 417View media item 418View media item 414



Pics don't work for me . 

This sounds really cool though, I'd love to know how it sounds.


----------



## jarnozz

mnemonic said:


> Pics don't work for me .
> 
> This sounds really cool though, I'd love to know how it sounds.


strange? I used the media gallery embed. should work right?


----------



## cwhitey2

jarnozz said:


> strange? I used the media gallery embed. should work right?


It looks like you have a permissions issue. I cannot access them either.


----------



## jarnozz

cwhitey2 said:


> It looks like you have a permissions issue. I cannot access them either.


Thanks! I changed the privacy setting, had no clue it was on!
You see them now?


----------



## mnemonic

I can see them now. Little guy looks cool!


----------



## Soya

Canceled my preorder. Will be sticking with bias fx.


----------



## Shask

mnemonic said:


> I can see them now. Little guy looks cool!


Yeah, that does look cool. Where does the PCB come from?


----------



## PitchShifterMFX

https://soundcloud.com/rag0023/the-haunted-all-against-all


----------



## jarnozz

Shask said:


> Yeah, that does look cool. Where does the PCB come from?



I designed it and had it made in a board house I have good contacts with in Shenzhen. I'm an electrical engineer by day, hobby tube amp builder by night


----------



## PitchShifterMFX

mnemonic said:


> Really cool!
> 
> I have little interest in EL84 poweramps, so I kinda hope they worked out a low wattage with some big bottle tubes. Which would at least be uncommon, as most stuff under around 40 watts tends to be EL84.









find something new？ See you when Christmas.


----------



## jarnozz

power amp modelling?


----------



## lewis

jarnozz said:


> power amp modelling?


looks like it.
Pretty neat.
My bands guitarist is contemplating getting this and powering it off his Blackstar HT5


----------



## PitchShifterMFX

jarnozz said:


> power amp modelling?



Yes


----------



## hvdh

Partly
No: Master volume. Presence, Resonance, Tightness


----------



## diagrammatiks

jarnozz said:


> except you would use a 12au7 or 12bh7. 12ax7 is just not cut out for current amplification.
> This is a tube amp I made a few months ago and has a 2W push pull output stage with a 12bh7. I think designing a 2watt power amp with this tube would take me a few hours and I might just do that. But with a switchable output stage from 2 to 4 watts.
> View media item 417View media item 418View media item 414



that looks nice. I suggest checking out 6aq5s as well unless you are super pressed for space. NOS tubes are really cheap.
The 12bh7 works fine but I just don't think push pull triodes sound very good.


----------



## PitchShifterMFX

hvdh said:


> Partly
> No: Master volume. Presence, Resonance, Tightness


its partly revealed who knows what the settings are , anyway we can suggest to the group pinned post what we want and need for future firmware update


----------



## PitchShifterMFX




----------



## PitchShifterMFX




----------



## PitchShifterMFX

https://www.guitarristas.info/reviews/ge200-mooer-multiefectos-review/7372


----------



## devastone

It looks cool, and if the preamp models are the same as their single pedals, it probably sounds great, just can't figure out how to use it outside of the bedroom. Can't see how to use up and down arrows to switch sounds in the middle of a song.


----------



## sezare56

Hi all. It's already Christmas for me, I received GE 200 yesterday in France.
Still testing. I think I'll keep it.
Update date ? I had a display bug, no usb plugged.

I'd like to know if 2048 samples Impulse Responses are automatically truncated to 512
Is it better to add a fade out to IRs if they are shortened ?

I hope Power Amp modelling will be more efficient than Center and Distance parameters. Can't hear any sound difference for those.

I'd like more stereo FX (only reverb and ping-pong delay are stereo ?), stereo amp / cab option, even if there are less FX available.
BPM values for FX rates. Global tempo sync for FX, Rhythm, Looper.
Import other rhythms, with an editor.
Midi control via USB and Arduino eventually.
Save Looper's loops.


----------



## sezare56

devastone said:


> Can't see how to use up and down arrows to switch sounds in the middle of a song.


Mode2 seems easy to use : 

MODE 1:
Press ▼ or ▲ footswitch to change preset down or up
Press and hold ▼ or ▲ footswitch to quickly scroll through multiple presets
MODE 2:
Press ▼ or ▲ to select the preset you wish to change to
Press CTRL/TAP footswitch to confirm the selection and change the preset

You can easily assign several FX blocks to CTRL/ TAP footswith.


----------



## PitchShifterMFX

sezare56 said:


> Hi all. It's already Christmas for me, I received GE 200 yesterday in France.
> Still testing. I think I'll keep it.
> Update date ? I had a display bug, no usb plugged.
> 
> I'd like to know if 2048 samples Impulse Responses are automatically truncated to 512
> Is it better to add a fade out to IRs if they are shortened ?
> 
> I hope Power Amp modelling will be more efficient than Center and Distance parameters. Can't hear any sound difference for those.
> 
> I'd like more stereo FX (only reverb and ping-pong delay are stereo ?), stereo amp / cab option, even if there are less FX available.
> BPM values for FX rates. Global tempo sync for FX, Rhythm, Looper.
> Import other rhythms, with an editor.
> Midi control via USB and Arduino eventually.
> Save Looper's loops.



Christmas


----------



## sezare56

Nothing new, but thanks. 
Are there other forums you'd recommend ?

Another feature request : disable Tap Tempo for Rhythm, because you can't use tap for delay while playing Rhythm.


----------



## devastone

sezare56 said:


> Mode2 seems easy to use :
> 
> MODE 1:
> Press ▼ or ▲ footswitch to change preset down or up
> Press and hold ▼ or ▲ footswitch to quickly scroll through multiple presets
> MODE 2:
> Press ▼ or ▲ to select the preset you wish to change to
> Press CTRL/TAP footswitch to confirm the selection and change the preset
> 
> You can easily assign several FX blocks to CTRL/ TAP footswith.



Yeah, that's exactly what I mean, I can't think about all of that in the middle of a song when I need to quickly change from a clean to gain sound or a solo boost. Maybe I'm just old (school).


----------



## sezare56

devastone said:


> Yeah, that's exactly what I mean, I can't think about all of that in the middle of a song when I need to quickly change from a clean to gain sound or a solo boost. Maybe I'm just old (school).



One switch to press to activate several blocks. Too complicated ?


----------



## PitchShifterMFX

sezare56 said:


> Nothing new, but thanks.
> Are there other forums you'd recommend ?
> 
> Another feature request : disable Tap Tempo for Rhythm, because you can't use tap for delay while playing Rhythm.




you post the feature request on the pinned post https://www.facebook.com/groups/MooerAudioGE200/


----------



## sezare56

Thanks. I really like Ge 200, I hope there will be nice improvements.


----------



## devastone

sezare56 said:


> One switch to press to activate several blocks. Too complicated ?



My sounds and order they are used is rarely set in stone. I use a GT-100 that mostly stays in manual mode and I can choose between clean and dirty amps, then have effects that I can turn on or off with one press. And yes, I know the amp models in the GT leave a lot to be desired, so seriously considering a Helix if I can justify the price. Based on the sounds from some of the Mooer preamp pedals, I would definitely be interested if it had more footswitches and/or a way to hook up a controller. 

Granted, most of my playing now days is in churches, so I can go back and forth from a funky sound to a crunchy rhythm sound, to a solo sound, add delay, chorus, whatever, all in one song, and the next one will be different... Or it could be me and that I can't wrap my head around a preset mindset, just can't figure out how to deal with, okay, this sound is 3 presets up, that one is one down, then 2 down again for where I started.


----------



## sezare56

I see what you mean. I think it's not a big deal, you can save presets with the software, save them in right order for a live show, even without the software . The display is really good.
Of course more switches are more confortable. I'd like midi control too. I'm still thinking about Helix LT, but it's too big and heavy for me, as I have other gear to bring, on stage or in my bed !
Something in between may come one day. 

You play funky things in churches ?
Not common in France ! :-D


----------



## PitchShifterMFX




----------



## devastone

sezare56 said:


> You play funky things in churches ?
> Not common in France ! :-D



LOL, not down and dirty, rollin' in the mud funk, but funky sounds. It also can change or something can get added at the last minute, so a pre-programmed set list is pretty tough, that's why I use my GT in manual mode 99% of the time. Just would love to find something that works the same way, just sounds better, so, may be looking into a Helix LT, Headrush, or _______ after I get my taxes sorted out (I'm self employed). 

Like a stripped down version of this (we don't have an orchestra and choir onstage) -


It's fun to do Lincoln Brewster tunes too -


----------



## PitchShifterMFX

sezare56 said:


> Thanks. I really like Ge 200, I hope there will be nice improvements.



Yes 8 days before Christmas Update


----------



## PitchShifterMFX




----------



## PitchShifterMFX




----------



## PitchShifterMFX




----------



## sezare56

A seven string guitar ! ;-)
Yesterday I sequenced Ge 200 with Elektron Analog Four CV sequencer, plugged to Exp 2.


----------



## PitchShifterMFX




----------



## jarnozz

jarnozz said:


> I think designing a 2watt power amp with this tube would take me a few hours and I might just do that.



and here is the designed pcb ready to be manufactured.
View media item 542
12AU7 gainstage with a DC coupled cathodyne phase inverter into an 6N6P/ECC99/E182CC twin triode that will deliver 3.5 watts at maximum volume. volume control is no visable as it's an off board component. It will have a -3 and -6 db switch and has a presence control. everything will fit in a 220mm, 150mm, 44mm housing (L, W, H). With no attenuation and volume at 100% with a line level input signal the phase inverter will be slightly off balance, allowing some even harmonics with roughly 10% power tube distortion. At least according to my calculations


----------



## sezare56

I updated GE 200 with 1.2 Os. 
The AMP Tube settings aren't wonderful and I think Mic settings are less efficient than before, maybe not efficient anymore.
More improvements needed.


----------



## mnemonic

jarnozz said:


> and here is the designed pcb ready to be manufactured.
> View media item 542
> 12AU7 gainstage with a DC coupled cathodyne phase inverter into an 6N6P/ECC99/E182CC twin triode that will deliver 3.5 watts at maximum volume. volume control is no visable as it's an off board component. It will have a -3 and -6 db switch and has a presence control. everything will fit in a 220mm, 150mm, 44mm housing (L, W, H). With no attenuation and volume at 100% with a line level input signal the phase inverter will be slightly off balance, allowing some even harmonics with roughly 10% power tube distortion. At least according to my calculations



Really cool, I’d love to build something like this as a diy project but I wouldn’t know where to start with transformers and pcb manufacturing.


----------



## tuttermuts

Maybe kind of a no-brainer, but I keep hearing both good and bad demo's, how does this compare to the Amplifire? Anyone?


----------



## Spinedriver

To be honest, if all you need is the 'stompbox' aspect of it (ie: no patches, expression pedal, etc..) I'd probably go with the Amplifire. Just check out some regular Amplifire demos, and you can expect the same results with the FireBox. Not to mention, it does have the same IR loading capabilities as the GE-200.


----------



## ICSvortex

Heyoh!
I just got my ge200 and its nothing short of amazing! But the only problem i have is that i have to connect it to my interface with a 1/4 inch cable which seems to make a lot of noise... I thought of just selecting the ge200 as my audio driver in my daw to get rid of the noise indicated by the cable, but there doesnt seem to be an ASIO driver for the ge200 at the moment.

Does anybody know a solution to this?

Btw if i listen to the sounds with the headphones directly into the ge200 there is no noise at all...

Would a 1/4' to xlr adapter maybe help?

Thx a lot!


----------



## Xaios

Have you tried ASIO4ALL?

(For the record, this doesn't work for me with my interface, but it seems to work for a lot of people.)


----------



## ICSvortex

Hmm... Ill try it out today but those sorts of drivers and programs tend to be laggy as hell... But ill give it a shot. Thank you!


----------



## hvdh

Testing and experimenting the GE200 a bit for the last 2 weeks. Have 2 months for testing before I can send it back. It is a simple but effective unit with lots of goodies inside. The UI is very nice. The unit sits perfect on a table and the casing is brushed aluminium and even has a looper, drummachine/metronome and build in audio interface. Bought it for late night use with the headphone. Since last weekend after selecting some IR's (having OH/RWCelestions etc from my Snax era) I am beginning to like the sounds I am getting. Not like the real tube/cabinet stuff but enough for its purpose. For now it is to early for a decision or review but the unit has some real potential. Having a mac I was able to install the new firmware 1.20 and my 10 IR's with no problems. Mooer told me that after Chinese newyear the editor for the Mac is expected. Have to see if the unit stays that long ;-) BTW found a great and helpfull spanish MOOER GE200 site. Just use Google translate and be happy. https://www.guitarristas.info/foros/mooer-ge200-hilo/293132


----------



## Curt

Has anyone actually compared this thing to the Helix just in terms of sound so far? Considering people were touting it as a "micro helix" around the release? For example, does it sound better than a POD HD? Because it's kind of in that price range, and I feel it would have to sound better than the POD to really be worth it.


----------



## hvdh

Not to make an advertisement but maybe this helps.


----------



## Spinedriver

It's funny, usually when units like this come out there are a flood of people doing demos/reviews of it. This time, there is virtually nothing being said good or bad (aside from message boards). The demos that are up are from overseas, so I'm just wondering if a) reviewers in North America haven't had a chance to try it yet or b) they just see it as another 'mega-cheap' pedal and just aren't bothering because it's neither bad nor really good.


----------



## hvdh

Decided to sent it back. Invested enough time and did not get the warm juicy sounds I was looking for. Altough using my 10 fav IRs, the patches stay cold, harsh with to much mid freqs. Secondly there is no high cut to surgical reduce the high end fizz. The Mooer GE200 has some potential but needs some FW updates to get there. And here is one of the reasons to sent it back. I do not think Mooer will invest that much time and effort to achieve this in the next months. Maybe will order again if this happens but for now its over and out.


----------



## Curt

Thanks for your input hvdh. I have been looking at the unit myself, and frankly, I just want a hardware solution instead of running through Helix Native all the time, so I can go practice on my bed or couch instead of always at my computer. While I'm sure this would be fine for that, I want something that could also be gigworthy if I can find the rest of the people I would need for a band any time soon. I'm kind of going back and forth between the AX8 or the Helix LT right now, and while I am not totally disappointed with Helix Native, I just think that for the same price range, the fractal offers more of what I want, that being great amp tones and at least enough effects for my usual spacy cleans and delay laden leads. Not too bummed that I have to spend more, but the more I hear out of the Mooer, the more I just would rather not settle and get something I know I'll like.


----------



## Spinedriver

hvdh said:


> Decided to sent it back. Invested enough time and did not get the warm juicy sounds I was looking for. Altough using my 10 fav IRs, the patches stay cold, harsh with to much mid freqs. Secondly there is no high cut to surgical reduce the high end fizz. The Mooer GE200 has some potential but needs some FW updates to get there. And here is one of the reasons to sent it back. I do not think Mooer will invest that much time and effort to achieve this in the next months. Maybe will order again if this happens but for now its over and out.



That's just it, it's a "budget" processor. They may do one or two updates but I wouldn't hold my breath for more. Zoom is the perfect example, the MS70 has been out for several years and so far, there's been 1 firmware update. When companies put out inexpensive gear like that, they don't usually spend a lot of extra money trying to extend the 'shelf life' of it. They just put money into making a new one that has more features.


----------



## xCaptainx

Have one on order, should be here early next week. Will post thoughts/reviews then.


----------



## hvdh

xCaptainx said:


> Have one on order, should be here early next week. Will post thoughts/reviews then.



Lets hear your opinion! After some GE200 testing en returning now picking up an Zoom G3n for testing. Again only for headphone use ;-)


----------



## hvdh

The Zoom G3n doesn't do the job either. So will be returned
Back to Friedman BE-OD (Pre amp) into Zoom MS-50G (Fenderamp/Cabinet/PEQ), for now

Maybe the Torpedo Captor with the Mooer Radar will solve the headphone quest.
Or the Torpedo Captor with the Line6 HX Effects

Decisions decisions decisions


----------



## Spinedriver

hvdh said:


> The Zoom G3n doesn't do the job either. So will be returned
> Back to Friedman BE-OD (Pre amp) into Zoom MS-50G (Fenderamp/Cabinet/PEQ), for now
> 
> Maybe the Torpedo Captor with the Mooer Radar will solve the headphone quest.
> Or the Torpedo Captor with the Line6 HX Effects
> 
> Decisions decisions decisions



Yeah, if you want to use a Zoom/Boss/Digitech RP, you'll definitely need to get something like the Mooer Radar because the cab sims for headphones really don't cut it. I recently picked up a Boss GT-1 and it sounds quite decent when going though an IR loader (I'm using the cabs of a GSP1101). I've never tried this with a Zoom unit but I'd imagine the results would be about the same.


----------



## xCaptainx

Well, I spent two hours with it last night and streamed the majority of my time within an NZ Guitar Facebook Group (Chur Xsplit!) This was me mostly just going through the standard patches and getting comfortable with the PC editor. 

The user interface on both the unit and the PC editor are VERY easy and clear. The screen and user experience on the unit is bright, colourful and very easy to manage. Most of your experience is using the dial to the right of the screen, which also has a push in on/off functionality to it. 

SUPER easy to move things around, make selections, edit each pedal etc. 

Loading IRs is insanely easy. Loaded an Ownhammer IR during the stream. You simply click the + next to a blank cab option, find the file and you're done. 

Also, Mooer have hidden away artist profiles on their website. I found the Ola and Suffocation artist patches and loaded them up. Ola sounds....well....like all Ola patches to be honest. Love it or hate it, he knows how to dial in his signature tone on pretty much anything. The Suffocation patches are, well, if you love Suffucation you'll love the tone. Not my cup of tea but I don't play anything like Suffocation does. 

They can both be found here - http://www.mooeraudio.com/?FirmwareUpdate.html

I'm currently downloading my FB Video live stream and will re-host on Youtube. It warned, it's 1hr 20 of me mucking about with pre-set patches and having a laugh with members of the NZ Guitar forums. I'll give you some specific sections to listen to if you are interested in specific things. 

Overall, I'm really happy with this. Interface is super simple, it has the amount of detail I would want whilst retaining simplicity and straight forwardness. Most importantly, the 5150 tones are very good and I'm very happy with that + OH IR files. 

I've owned a full Mooer mini pedal board, and a Hotone version in the past, so very comfortable with the Mooer effects range. You can't load multiple versions of each effects type i.e. one delay, one reverb, one OD etc BUT that doesn't effect me in the slightest. I had a pre and post amp delay on a previous patch but that was simply because I used scenes within one 'big' patch on the Axe FX live. I'll just switch to switching to seperate patches with this. 

Can't really go wrong for price here really. Is it an Axe FX Killer? No, of course not. BUT if you're sick of saving for a helix or a 2nd hand Axe FX, this is a really well built and solid alternative at a lower price point. 

I've got a Seymour Duncan Powerstage 170 on the way also. Next tests are using it with my peavey 2x12 classic cabinet. 

Stream overview video coming....


----------



## Spinedriver

I'd be interested in seeing how your tweaking turned out (not so much the pre-sets). The idea of it is pretty cool but the lack of an fx loop is kind of a deal breaker for me because I have some decent delay & reverb pedals and they would have to be in a loop.


----------



## xCaptainx

Here we go 



Skip to 1hr 10 for a quick 2 min patch creation using the 5150 amp and a ownhammer IR loaded. 

Yup funnily enough the straight forward outputs is why I went for this. I've been using a 5150 + Boss MS-3 with the four cable method and I'm sick of all the leads. Just having the one lead back to the poweramp is much cleaner for me. used to do that with HD500 and Matrix GT800FX and loved it.


----------



## xCaptainx

Also, it's TINY.


----------



## hvdh

Thanks xCaptainx for the effort.

For a dynamic responsive sound patch you need to set the gain low (under 15/20). And indeed your 5150 patch sounds very good.

I read on the Spanish owner site that some prefer the first firmware because it is more juicy and warm. 
Did or could you try this?

I had to set (under the System Menu) the Input Level to -20dB to avoid digital clipping when playing clean. Guitar has a nail bomb. 
- Could you tell what your Input Level Setting is for a clean patch and what the corresponding pickup is?

As mentioned there is a chance I will order it again after the Software Editor for the Mac comes out.
This is expected after the Chinese new year.

Agree that it is an interesting unit with a lot of potential. 

Rock On!


----------



## lewis

xCaptainx said:


> Well, I spent two hours with it last night and streamed the majority of my time within an NZ Guitar Facebook Group (Chur Xsplit!) This was me mostly just going through the standard patches and getting comfortable with the PC editor.
> 
> The user interface on both the unit and the PC editor are VERY easy and clear. The screen and user experience on the unit is bright, colourful and very easy to manage. Most of your experience is using the dial to the right of the screen, which also has a push in on/off functionality to it.
> 
> SUPER easy to move things around, make selections, edit each pedal etc.
> 
> Loading IRs is insanely easy. Loaded an Ownhammer IR during the stream. You simply click the + next to a blank cab option, find the file and you're done.
> 
> Also, Mooer have hidden away artist profiles on their website. I found the Ola and Suffocation artist patches and loaded them up. Ola sounds....well....like all Ola patches to be honest. Love it or hate it, he knows how to dial in his signature tone on pretty much anything. The Suffocation patches are, well, if you love Suffucation you'll love the tone. Not my cup of tea but I don't play anything like Suffocation does.
> 
> They can both be found here - http://www.mooeraudio.com/?FirmwareUpdate.html
> 
> I'm currently downloading my FB Video live stream and will re-host on Youtube. It warned, it's 1hr 20 of me mucking about with pre-set patches and having a laugh with members of the NZ Guitar forums. I'll give you some specific sections to listen to if you are interested in specific things.
> 
> Overall, I'm really happy with this. Interface is super simple, it has the amount of detail I would want whilst retaining simplicity and straight forwardness. Most importantly, the 5150 tones are very good and I'm very happy with that + OH IR files.
> 
> I've owned a full Mooer mini pedal board, and a Hotone version in the past, so very comfortable with the Mooer effects range. You can't load multiple versions of each effects type i.e. one delay, one reverb, one OD etc BUT that doesn't effect me in the slightest. I had a pre and post amp delay on a previous patch but that was simply because I used scenes within one 'big' patch on the Axe FX live. I'll just switch to switching to seperate patches with this.
> 
> Can't really go wrong for price here really. Is it an Axe FX Killer? No, of course not. BUT if you're sick of saving for a helix or a 2nd hand Axe FX, this is a really well built and solid alternative at a lower price point.
> 
> I've got a Seymour Duncan Powerstage 170 on the way also. Next tests are using it with my peavey 2x12 classic cabinet.
> 
> Stream overview video coming....



Could you possible do an indepth review again once the Powerstage turns up?.
Im still Gas'ing one of those myself. Be great to see how well it powers these sort of units into a Cab.
I have a POD X3 Live which would benefit from a Powerstage immensely given the stock cabs are trash.


----------



## xCaptainx

Yup I'll do a more in depth look once the poweramp turns up. 

And another video focusing more on the poweramp controls on the unit. I didn't dive into that too much, but I had literally just turned the unit on for the first time and that stream was more just about engaging with the group I was streaming to + running through the stock patches.


----------



## Spinedriver

xCaptainx said:


> Yup I'll do a more in depth look once the poweramp turns up.
> 
> And another video focusing more on the poweramp controls on the unit. I didn't dive into that too much, but I had literally just turned the unit on for the first time and that stream was more just about engaging with the group I was streaming to + running through the stock patches.



If you don't mind me asking, which Ownhammer IR did you use specifically with the test you did ?


----------



## xCaptainx

I'll confirm later tonight. In all honestly I had a bunch of zip files that I hadn't oepened before for OH IR, and got a bit flustered in stream trying to decide which one to use haha. 

No idea which one I ended up with, but I'll dive into it more also. First time using IR. I was using Match EQ block in Axe FX 2 to get our album tone from our guitar tracks, so never bothered with loading cabinet IRs.


----------



## hvdh

THNX xCaptain!


----------



## BlueTrident

This video may have fueled my GAS....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Honestly dude that sounded better than some Fractal patches or Kemper profiles I've heard.


----------



## xCaptainx

Ok I spent some time with my new Seymour Duncan Powerstage 170w Poweramp pedal, into a peavey classic 2x12.

The stock patches were all a little bright, thankfully the powertage has EQ. After I dialed back the highs and boosted the lows, I found a really nice warmth. 

The poweramp control is within the cabinet block and still can be used with Custom IRs. It's pretty simplistic, you can select the tube type and that's it. From what I can hear, it seems to feel like the Sag control on the HD500 i.e. cold vs warm. It's subtle. 

I really like this thing. I've had the HD500, Axe FX II, own EZ Mix, Bias and a crazy amount of tube amps/digital rigs over the last few years and I really like the simplicity this brings. The User Interface is probably the best I've seen on a modeller to date and whilst this is 'simplistic' compared to the bigger options, it's *exactly* the level of detail I am happy with. There's enough options to tweak how I would want, without getting lost in a sea of sub menus and over the top options. 

This is a great little tool. For my use (on stage sound for Left Output, Direct out with cab sim ON via Right Output, plus home use) I'm very happy. 

If someone was currently saving for one of the bigger options, I'd totally tell them to try and get their hands on this. I think they would be pleasantly surprised + save a lot of money in the process. That is, of course, if you didn't need all the crazy input/output/midi options that the bigger guys provide. 

I'm an ex Axe FX 2 user and I'm very happy.


----------



## Xaios

...Goddammit, now I'm seriously considering this thing again.. I'M A POOR STUDENT FER CHRISSAKES, DON'T DO THIS TO ME!


----------



## BlueTrident

I really hope that, similar to the Axe-Fx and Amplifire, the software updates improve the quality of the tones and add more amp models


----------



## xCaptainx

Oh one interesting thing about that, within the drop down menu options for cabs, the blank spaces have a + button, allkwing you to find your downloaded IR to load.

There's exactly the same function within the amp drop down list. It looks for "amp" file types.

It looks like they will release individual amp files for download as time goes by.

Also, its TINY.


----------



## lewis

xCaptainx said:


> Oh one interesting thing about that, within the drop down menu options for cabs, the blank spaces have a + button, allkwing you to find your downloaded IR to load.
> 
> There's exactly the same function within the amp drop down list. It looks for "amp" file types.
> 
> It looks like they will release individual amp files for download as time goes by.
> 
> Also, its TINY.




/\ jesus christ!!. That would be an incredibly simplistic live pedal board.
just 1 row

also those vaders are insane.


----------



## MrYakob

xCaptainx said:


> Also, its TINY.




Woah, at first glance I didn't realize that the Powerstage wasn't part of the pedal and it STILL seemed tiny


----------



## rahnvu

Gas is slowly returning. Someone make a clip with their best mettl-toan!


----------



## BlueTrident

I found this video online. Some of the amps on the Mooer (5153, Diezel, Engl) sound as good as the AXE-FX but the Mesa models sound terrible on it (although I think it might have to do with the IR). The Ampli-firebox sounds terrific though


----------



## BlueTrident

This video is also a pretty good demo of it's clean tone and effects


----------



## rexbinary

I'm sorry if I missed this somewhere already, but will this unit connect via 4 cable method?


----------



## exo

No 4CM. One in, L and R stereo outs, no loop.


----------



## rexbinary

exo said:


> No 4CM. One in, L and R stereo outs, no loop.



Ah yeah I should have been able to figure that out by looking at the available ports on it. Thanks man.


----------



## goose_78

There’s a reverb seller that has brand new ones for $269, so I snagged one. Seems like it’s the right choice for me, as I’m mainly a practice after hours with headphones type. It’ll be interesting to see how it compares to Bias FX, which I’ve been using for this purpose.


----------



## op1e

Man they need to make a GE-300 or whatever they'll call it with more I/O and midi out. I'd finally have something to retire the 1101 for.


----------



## lewis

op1e said:


> Man they need to make a GE-300 or whatever they'll call it with more I/O and midi out. I'd finally have something to retire the 1101 for.


A built in poweramp section like the powerstage 170 too


----------



## op1e

As an optional "Deluxe Model" that would be dope. That would be the GE-500.


----------



## Spinedriver

op1e said:


> Man they need to make a GE-300 or whatever they'll call it with more I/O and midi out. I'd finally have something to retire the 1101 for.



Somehow, I can't see that happening. $299 seems to be the 'upper limit' of what their effects are going for (kinda like Zoom). If they were to put something out that was more expensive, people would probably go for Boss, Atomic Amplifire, etc.. instead.


----------



## PitchShifterMFX

and with dual amps chain and patch change effects spillover carryover trail


----------



## xCaptainx

All these 'add ons' being mentioned would raise the price considerably, to the point where you'd be contemplating Helix LT etc. 

And truth be told, these requests really miss the point of this product. It's sits on its own within the $299 price tag as a great purchase. Basic outputs at this price point is fine. Custom IR loading is a great bonus.


----------



## goose_78

This is I why I went for one over a helix. Since I’m not in a band situation currently this is solely a practice and light duty recording solution. If I feel shortchanged by this thing, I may spring for one of the more exspensive options. However this seems like a good deal for what it is, when considering the prices of comparable units


----------



## harbrodur

This review here just got online. It was the in-depth review I was missing so far. However, the switch latency kinda bugs me.


----------



## bracky

I've got one arriving tomorrow. I'll let you know what I think of it after I have it a few days.

I recently got their 005 micro preamp and am extremely impressed with it. If it's on that same level I will be very happy.


----------



## hvdh

harbrodur said:


> This review here just got online. It was the in-depth review I was missing so far. However, the switch latency kinda bugs me.




Best video so far. Last 2 month I tried 2 different units. Would like to ad the following:
- The build quality of the internals differ.
First unit had trouble with the bridge Nailbomb signal. A lot of digital clipping. Had to turn the signal back to minus 20 dB. The second unit did not have this problem and the input signal was set to minus -0,5 dB BUT had a bad tuning feature that did not work and causes a lot of noise and the tempo light was with the signal by adding rhytmic noise..
- The playing feel
Did not like the feel of the unit. It feels unconnected and cold and you really have to work to get an expressive attack. Totally different with my 5153 50 where the playing feel is butterly and natural.

For me enough reason to sent both units back. The sounds where not bad at all with a tiny bit of squirels. But these can be killed with a good IR or some work on the EQ's. I hope the future GE300 will solve the issues so I decided for home use to go back to my Friedman BE-OD with the Fender amp and MS cabinet in the Zoom MS-50G. The GE200 sounds better but the BE-OD/MS-50G feels waaaay better.


----------



## goose_78

I know next to nothing about IRs. Any good free ones or even reasonably priced ones I should check out? I’ve got a few decent sounding patches on my GE-200 but I think some different Impulses will help me get the most out of the unit.


----------



## bracky

I received mine yesterday. So far I’ve tried running it into the effects return of a 6505mh/5153 4x12. It’s really easy to dial in a good high gain tone. I need to delve deeper but it’s really promising.


----------



## Spinedriver

goose_78 said:


> I know next to nothing about IRs. Any good free ones or even reasonably priced ones I should check out? I’ve got a few decent sounding patches on my GE-200 but I think some different Impulses will help me get the most out of the unit.



This site is a pretty cool resource that you can use to find out exactly what impulses are, how they work and links to tons of free ones you can download & try out. 
Personally, the ones I've had the best results from are Ownhammer and another called GuitarHacks.

http://www.guitarampmodeling.com/index.php


----------



## goose_78

Spinedriver said:


> This site is a pretty cool resource that you can use to find out exactly what impulses are, how they work and links to tons of free ones you can download & try out.
> Personally, the ones I've had the best results from are Ownhammer and another called GuitarHacks.
> 
> http://www.guitarampmodeling.com/index.php



Thanks! I’ll check those out when I get a minute.


----------



## lewis

I need more "into a real cabinet" tone/vid demos.
Im so out of love with IRs these days and Im on a "AIR PUSH" cabinet fix that its the only way I would go at least atm.

Need to hear how killer this thing sounds into some cabs.
If it sounds great, I would be willing to sell my Pod X3 live and replace it with this instead for those "fly gigs"


----------



## bracky

I’ll record it in the next day or two out of an actual cabinet using an actual sm57.


----------



## lewis

bracky said:


> I’ll record it in the next day or two out of an actual cabinet using an actual sm57.


thanks man!
I was not specifically asking anyone to do one, so its awesome you will! 
nice one


----------



## bracky

Here's a quick clip of me playing using a 5150 preset into a 5150mh effect return/evh 4x12/sm57/reaper/exported without messing with anything. Excuse the rusty guitar work. 

https://soundcloud.com/braxton-davenport/mooer-ge200-goes-5150


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

So is the general consensus on this thing that it is solid? (ge200) I'm looking for something fun to noodle and practice (with headphones) on. And maybe gig who knows. Price point and custom ir loading sounds great.


----------



## sezare56

I recommend an analog overdrive / distorsion before the GE200. 
I use an Analog Drive of course. :-D


----------



## devastone

op1e said:


> Man they need to make a GE-300 or whatever they'll call it with more I/O and midi out. I'd finally have something to retire the 1101 for.



Apparently in the works - http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/mooer-ge300.329374/


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

sezare56 said:


> I recommend an analog overdrive / distorsion before the GE200.
> I use an Analog Drive of course. :-D


Plugged into the front of it? Or instead of it?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

I guess I'll start posting in here instead of cluttering up the ge300 thread.

I got one of these recently and it sounds like the models are pretty good - I love the Engl ones, and the Mesa ones at least have the right voicing.

However, something is seriously wrong with my input. Everything gainy sounds super boomy and loose, like my input is somehow bass boosted. I can tighten it up by boosting (digitally in the pedal) or eqing, but I shouldn't have to do that. I've tried multiple guitars and cables and all have the same issue.

I wonder if this is related to the input stage issues from before, where people were overloading the input. It could also be just a problem with the headphone output (that's all I've used so far). I'm going to try a few things:

- Drive my headphones with the line outputs.
- Record and playback to my PC via the USB interface and the line out.
- put a graphic eq in front of the thing to cut some bass.
- (if nothing else helps) return it and replace it and see if that helps.
- (if that doesn't work) return it for good.


----------



## Metropolis

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I guess I'll start posting in here instead of cluttering up the ge300 thread.
> 
> I got one of these recently and it sounds like the models are pretty good - I love the Engl ones, and the Mesa ones at least have the right voicing.
> 
> However, something is seriously wrong with my input. Everything gainy sounds super boomy and loose, like my input is somehow bass boosted. I can tighten it up by boosting (digitally in the pedal) or eqing, but I shouldn't have to do that. I've tried multiple guitars and cables and all have the same issue.
> 
> I wonder if this is related to the input stage issues from before, where people were overloading the input. It could also be just a problem with the headphone output (that's all I've used so far). I'm going to try a few things:
> 
> - Drive my headphones with the line outputs.
> - Record and playback to my PC via the USB interface and the line out.
> - put a graphic eq in front of the thing to cut some bass.
> - (if nothing else helps) return it and replace it and see if that helps.
> - (if that doesn't work) return it for good.



Is the input issue solved and do you still have it?

I just got a GE-250 to replace Atomic Amplifire 3 because I didn't like some of the quirks it had, and kind of needed a change. Price difference between this and GE-200 is about 150$, so still a budget device. GE-250 has added tone capture, midi in/out, xlr-outputs, fx-loop and a power button. Size is bigger but not significantly, they also added two foot switches for changing between preset banks.

This is actually legit unit, using your own ir's brings it on another level as always. Pretty much got my kind of tone using EVH 5150 model in short amount of time. I'm very much interested how tone capture is going to sound, and I'm planning to match my bandmate's 6505 with it.


----------



## Empryrean

Metropolis said:


> Is the input issue solved and do you still have it?
> 
> I just got a GE-250 to replace Atomic Amplifire 3 because I didn't like some of the quirks it had, and kind of needed a change. Price difference between this and GE-200 is about 150$, so still a budget device. GE-250 has added tone capture, midi in/out, xlr-outputs, fx-loop and a power button. Size is bigger but not significantly, they also added two foot switches for changing between preset banks.
> 
> This is actually legit unit, using your own ir's brings it on another level as always. Pretty much got my kind of tone using EVH 5150 model in short amount of time. I'm very much interested how tone capture is going to sound, and I'm planning to match my bandmate's 6505 with it.


I've been curious about picking up one of those! Can you load in the tone capture profiles like in the Preamp Live too??


----------



## Metropolis

Empryrean said:


> I've been curious about picking up one of those! Can you load in the tone capture profiles like in the Preamp Live too??



Presets and tone capture work in same procedure, but you can't share presets between different devices, so if it's done with Preamp Live or GE-300 it doesn't work in GE-250.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Metropolis said:


> Is the input issue solved and do you still have it?
> 
> I just got a GE-250 to replace Atomic Amplifire 3 because I didn't like some of the quirks it had, and kind of needed a change. Price difference between this and GE-200 is about 150$, so still a budget device. GE-250 has added tone capture, midi in/out, xlr-outputs, fx-loop and a power button. Size is bigger but not significantly, they also added two foot switches for changing between preset banks.
> 
> This is actually legit unit, using your own ir's brings it on another level as always. Pretty much got my kind of tone using EVH 5150 model in short amount of time. I'm very much interested how tone capture is going to sound, and I'm planning to match my bandmate's 6505 with it.



Never got it to work for me. I tried custom IRs and everything. For whatever reason it was always super, super loose. I ended up returning it and buying an Eleven Rack for about the same price. It gets the job done pretty well, though I probably use Revalver more to be honest.

I'm glad the 250 is working for you. I dunno why I had such a problem with the 200. Nobody else seemed to have that issue. Maybe I just had a lemon.


----------



## Metropolis

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Never got it to work for me. I tried custom IRs and everything. For whatever reason it was always super, super loose. I ended up returning it and buying an Eleven Rack for about the same price. It gets the job done pretty well, though I probably use Revalver more to be honest.
> 
> I'm glad the 250 is working for you. I dunno why I had such a problem with the 200. Nobody else seemed to have that issue. Maybe I just had a lemon.



That's a shame. You tried to re-install firmware? I had similar problems with Line 6 Pod HD at the time.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I think the boominess might be a result of the power amp sims. If you set the parameter lower, it helps quite a bit. Also, turning on the EQ and adjusting the HPF/LPF helps a lot as well.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think the boominess might be a result of the power amp sims. If you set the parameter lower, it helps quite a bit. Also, turning on the EQ and adjusting the HPF/LPF helps a lot as well.


Interesting. That's good to know. I mean it's a little late now but hopefully anyone else with that problem can dig up this post in the future and fix their issues.


----------

